# trapping coyotes...



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Do cage traps work to catch coyotes? On some sites that sell cage traps I keep seeing extra large traps that say they are for catching coyotes. Does anyone use this method? I figured since there are lots of coyotes in my pasture that this would be a little safer since the neighbors have a dog quite close to the coyote hotspots, and it would be a little safer around cattle also.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

yes it can be done but it is harder


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I would save your money and not buy them!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah because they are quite expensive


----------

